# bare minimum 10wt reel



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Putting together a budget 10wt to target heavy gars and some free lancing bigger game in FL this fall. I am strapped and stepping up the next level reels will make it a non-starter (kids in college...). Maybe when the graduate I'll look at Pate et al. but now no.

I have rod, line and backing but am looking for best value under $200 (honestly don't want to hear about the great..... for only $250...). Right now looking at ION Echo, Konic and Orvis Access.

What experience do any have with these reels?

Pete A.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

*10wt reel*

Havent used either of the reels you mentioned. But i do like my reels to be machined not castmetal,have a sealed drag system. Which the Ion Echo and the lamson Konic are both castmetal reels. But the lamson does have a sealed drag. The Ion Echo dont know if its a sealed drag system on that reel. But i did read its not a saltwater reel. dont know if your planning on using it in saltwater while in Florida. The Orvis Access is 6061 aircraft machined aluminum an has a sealed drag system. I would choose the Orvis, I know Lamson puts out a good product also. I,m just not into castmetal reels. But i dont think you'd go wrong with the Lamson or the "Orvis". I'd stay away from the Ion Echo myself. 
I hope this helps in you picking out a reel for your needs.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

How about a loop 8/10 new evotec g3 for $210 I know thats $10 over budget or the 9/13 for $230


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look for an old penn on ebay , they are rugged


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Lamson Konic is best from your list. Excellent drag for the money and its aluminum so it'll last awhile in the salt.

Only other reel I can think of in your price is an Okuma Helios 8/9 at $199. I've had one on my 9 wt for years and it's a real deal sealed cork drag saltwater reel that's fully machined and has a big 10 wt look. But you'd only get 200 yds of 20 lb dacron on it with 10 wt line. You could do the Florida Tarpon trick and cut the last 10-15 ft of your fly line off to give you about 80 ft of total castable line (who really needs more than that on a 10 wt?) and have a very capable setup for the $$$.

That being said I'd get a Lamson Guru...


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Okuma Cerdros would work in that price range ,Stone Creek ltd. M60 would work also. Both solid reels that will take the salt for a fairly low price. Allen has a reel called the Alpha 2 that is getting good reviews for a lower priced reel.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*reels*

Look on EBay for one of the Redington reels. I have several and really like them. Most sell for less than $150.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Redfly, _*"80 ft of total castable line (who really needs more than that on a 10 wt?)", *_thank you.

If you listen to *most *sales clerks at *every* fly shop (this seems universal wherever you go) and most flyfishing forum posters *all say* they can throw 100ft of every weight line in all conditions. Yadda yadda yadda. Bigger, longer, taller, faster....

Love your honestly as I it also appears you have fly fished many years and know better. Most sales floor and forum braggadocio just doesn't seem to materailize on the water.

Pete A.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Do a google search and see if you can find the Wright & McGill Dragonfly. I've got one in 10wt and it's great. I got it for $100 off Steep & Cheap but you can find them on EBay, Sierra Trading Post, etc. Normally it was about $250.

Fully machined aluminum, sealed drag, etc. Great reel. Admittedly not on the level of the Nautilus, Tibor, or Hatch reels but it's also half the price.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

You come sometimes find a used Ross Momentum 6 or 7 on eBay for around $200 or so. Great reel - I use them on my 10wt and 12wt rods. They have excellent stopping power and very low start up friction, the two things you *must* have when stepping up to big game.

The less expensive reels will probably do the job, but you don't want to lose a 100lb tarpon because the start up speed of reel wasn't smooth enough, or didn't have enough stopping power and spooled your 200 yards of backing.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out the old Orvis Odyssey IV on Ebay or elsewhere. If I'm not mistaken it was one of their original big-game saltwater reels designed from the ground up and actually made in the USA. I picked one up for less than 200 on ebay and it works great. In fact I used it last weekend.


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

I found a 9-10 Hydros on ebay for $150. It was new but no box. I haven't used it much but I am very impressed so far.


----------

